# Florida Haunters



## Ghostess

The newly redesigned Florida Haunters website:

http://www.floridahaunters.com

It's not flashy and exciting, but it's all for Florida. It hadn't been updated in a while, so when I took it over last month I just started over with the whole thing. I'm going to be adding more content over the next few weeks as well, hopefully with input from our other Florida haunters.


----------



## AngelEye

Sweet! With Halloween attraction closing and opening all the time, it's hard to keep up with things to do! Thanks!


----------



## Ghostess

I'm glad you mentioned that. I just started an events page with DreamWeaver yesterday. I'm hoping to find some good events in Florida that would fit into our little niche, like zombie walks, horror film conventions, haunted houses, etc. I think I might even make a separate page just for ghost tours and paranormal investigation tours. I'm going on my first para-tour in June with the Florida Haunters group, it should be lots of fun. I've done a ghost walk before, that was interesting, and we learned a lot about the local lore in Savannah.

In any case, if anyone has anything at all to add to the Florida Haunters site, I'd be more than happy to put it on the site.


----------



## perdidoman

The site is looking good : )


----------



## Ghostess

Thank ya sir!  I'm thinking of starting a gallery page to showcase some of our members work.


----------



## noahbody

Awesome work Ghostess! Thanks again for your efforts.
I know I already said it on the other forum but it can't hurt for the members here to hear it also.


Hey all you Floridians..... GET ON THE MAP!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks nb -- and THANK YOU for all your help!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hey there, I am in florida and I try to go to the site, and it doesnt seem to open all the way. Anyone know what might be wrong


----------



## JustWhisper

I just thought this thread could use a little bump. In case we have any new FL haunters out there.

BUMP!


----------

